# Covering Ground



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

I've definitely put in some work in recent past chasing fish...actually I put in some miles. Over 800 on the truck in 7 days to be exact. 


I rolled from KDH to Surf City back to KDH to Cape Charles and back to KDH again. 


And I never caught a thing. And I couldn't care less, because that's fishing. 


I always think back to when the Wheel's Reels crew used to roll in every weekend from Charlotte at midnight on a Friday and fish hard till Sunday morning and roll right back out. Many of those trips they never caught a fish. 


The Surf City trip I got beat down by wind, but I got to learn a little while I was there and I am returning in June. 


Cape Charles was a great trip even though I didn't catch any fish. I hadn't fish with Rob Choi or Lee Williams in a while and it was nice to hang with them for the day. 


I got to see Kayak Kev catch one of his 4 drum of the day. Kev is one of the most knowledgeable yak anglers one can have the pleasure to be around and listen too. 


There was a 40 inch striper also landed that day with another one lost. 


It kinda sucked to drive all that way for a one day trip and not catch, but it's just how it is. 


Rob Choi was on his 10th trip to the Cape since he had caught a drum from that area. 


The area is huge in the big picture and the drum hunting consists mostly of trolling, so the paddling is long and almost endless. But it's good exercise and training. 


Depending on weather and reports, I'll probably hit it again soon. 


Locally the bite is hit or miss. You either whack the pups and specks or you get whacked. 


I had a guide Friday afternoon and I had hoped to catch a few, but we only ended up with a couple 2lb blues. 


The pup and speck bite had been solid the day before, but we couldn't find them when we went out. 


Yeh...I know...we were chasing yesterday's fish. 


It's just the way it goes. 


My buddy, Dillon, who is a duck and fishing guide, sent me a pic of his catch yesterday. 


Him and a buddy limited out on trout, so I know they are around. 


As long as the weather improves..,one can only think so will the consistency of the catching.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Gotta put in your time, that's for sure- the Red Drum Tackle Shop used to have a sign that said "You should have been here yesterday."


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

"You'll never catch a fish tied to the dock" Capt. B. C.
You'll get'em next time.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

It was nice fishing with you, Rob. Hopefully we'll catch some next time.
btw... I got a "nice" picture of you... http://www.angling-addict.com/2013/05/shutter-happy.html


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Nice report. tks


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Rob..

I like my glamour shot  and all the rest of your excellent pics

Yes...it's a rareity to see me up that way--or at least it was. As soon as school lets out and my schedule with the family eases up I'll be pounding more baits up that way with you regularly. It only took 2 hours to get to the Cape and most other launch points around there takes an hour and a half..A walk in the park.

After more then 12 years of pounding baits from pier, surf, boat and yak around here..I want to do more hunting back in the waters I grew up on 

Shoot--The family and I are booking 2 weeks in the Keys as we speak.. I am gonna put some miles on dem dere boats and trailer this year.

Fish on!


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

You got my number, bro. Call me any time.


----------



## dale3joe (Apr 14, 2002)

Where do u put in over there. KIptopeake is a far paddle to there.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Wise Point boat ramp in the Wildlife Refuge. The entrance is almost directly across from the northside toll booth on Seaside road.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Sounds like a blast. I always love the reports from the CBBT in the chesapeake bay and someday I want to get up there and try my hand at it. 3 or 3.5 hour drive for me. I need to learn to sheepshead fish around here first tho. I know you didn't fish the CBBT this time but close.


----------

